# Lockscreen w/ More unlock options?



## drummingfool

I saw this over at the Galaxy Nexus forums:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14245-modaokp-monster-mod-batteryquicktoggleswebaokplockscreen-1-4-12/

It allows you to have more options on the unlock screen, such as go straight to messaging and phone. I flashed the zip just out of curiosity, and it worked... but broke 4G. Any chance one of the devs could take a look at this and figure out if we can flash it to our awesome little Nexus S's?


----------



## keebler021

That would be fantasmagorical. I thought it odd that that functionality wasn't baked into the stock software. It's almost like wasted space.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ragnarokx

Irtehun has a ROM with a modified lockscreen. The ROM is called nuhetri on XDA.

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## etoy

ragnarokx said:


> Irtehun has a ROM with a modified lockscreen. The ROM is called nuhetri on XDA.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S


that rom is here too









http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13573-romaospics01052012-nuhetri-v003/


----------



## vis80

looks like a good feature. can it be made into a flashable mod?
am on aokp now and like its ics style toggle in notification area. and would be cool to add this mod to it^^

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## etoy

i ported it to nexus s, aokp rom build 15. works fine but the icons are misaligned and i don't know how to fix'em?!?


----------



## AndroidUser00110001

Check this out http://rootzwiki.com...eens-nice-mods/ and I am building for the 4G at this very moment









Will need some tester after I get some sleep and the build finishes...


----------



## Perky69

Would love to see this come to the Fascinate/Mesmerize side.


----------



## Stevespear426

etoy said:


> i ported it to nexus s, aokp rom build 15. works fine but the icons are misaligned and i don't know how to fix'em?!?


Go check out your arrays it looks like you have a null in they're that's is tricking your lock into 5 way configuration. Just delete it.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## etoy

Stevespear426 said:


> Go check out your arrays it looks like you have a null in they're that's is tricking your lock into 5 way configuration. Just delete it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


already solved it long time back but you're right, i left a @null entry after the usual 4 by mistake.
that helped me to find out the quad lockscreen with two @null entries at the end (fake 6-way) which is actually used on aokp.
best things often are discovered by accident lol! thanks anyways for your suggestion!


----------



## dusthead

So did this get baked into a ROM or a flashable mod...? The new 4.0.4 doesn't have it.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------

